# Ever notice ?



## Billh50 (Nov 28, 2017)

How so many threads go off topic. Makes it easy for someone to miss what he was looking for. The original poster may miss an answer to his question when he is scrolling. Or even someone having the same interest. I sometimeswonder why some people don't just use messaging instead of going off topic on a thread.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 28, 2017)

_ That would be the time to give the staff a heads-up. And we would take it from there.
**G**_


----------



## JR49 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Bill, funny thing just happened.  This post was the first thing I read this morning, and I didn't really agree with you.  But the second thread I read was "How heavy to build mill stand", and I had to laugh, and come right back here to say that I do agree with you. I would be very interested in reading about the off roading action in Montana, ( I'm an off roader myself),but was there to get opinions about adding weight to my mill base.  Sorry If this is offensive to anyone,  Merry Christmas,   JR49


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 28, 2017)

I know what you mean Bill.
I've seen many instances on many threads in many forums that go off topic. Some are innocent, but others not. I just figured it was the Nature of the Beast. I've caught myself doing it more than once. If I realize it, I delete my post and either PM them or start a new thread, but there are times I've not realized it and posted responses that should have been handled a different way.
As for notifying the staff, depending on what each individual considered to be an "Appropriate" response, this could end up a full time job editing thread responses. I've also seen many instances where other members pointed out when things went off topic and in some instances, the person deleted their response. Not always, but sometimes.
I would hope we, as members, can and should help police for this issue and notify the person(s) responsible if we think things are going Off Topic.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 28, 2017)

We, the staff, have been pretty lenient on redirecting posts back onto the original subject being asked about.  We want you guys and gals to enjoy reading about things being posted and really hate to interfere and redirect. I guess, we are going to have to police the posts and write out tickets to those who violate forum rules.  Hum, have to go back and see if there is such an rule.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 28, 2017)

Nothing wrong with being a little lenient, being too strict would destroy the friendliness that we are all used to. Granted, there are times when we have to nudge things back into line, but the membership generally does a pretty good job of keeping things on track without staff jumping in.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't mind a bit of leniency. Would be nice instead of going off topic and continuing the off topic if people would just post something like " hey I'm from the same area can I PM you?"
I have seen post go off topic and get carried off topic for many posts. This kills a thread for me and I just stop watching it because it is no longer what I am interested in keeping track of. This doesn't offend me. It just gets me disinterested in topics that I would otherwise be interested in.
And if I offended anyone I am sorry.


----------



## David S (Nov 28, 2017)

I have mixed feelings on this.  I certainly understand Bill's feelings.  Especially when we are talking about machine screw taps and end up talking about snow here in Canada.  For me that is way off topic.

However I have indeed learned stuff from threads that deviated, but were still about machining even though not exactly on the same topic.

since some of these deviations are indeed interesting to a number of folks, going PM I don't think would be helpful.

Perhaps it is up to all of us to kindly ask the person going off on a tangent to start a new thread if there is sufficient interest.

Above all I want to keep this the friendly hobby machinist forum.

David


----------



## kvt (Nov 28, 2017)

I was going to ask if maybe this is something that users should ask each other when people get off topic.   I know I some times do, and also I sometimes get mixed up on things in various topics.   

Ken


----------



## tweinke (Nov 28, 2017)

Might be a thought to just post a quick reminder or emoji reminding people to stay on track with the original topic. Nothing that would seem unfriendly though more like a nudge.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 29, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Might be a thought to just post a quick reminder or emoji reminding people to stay on track with the original topic. Nothing that would seem unfriendly though more like a nudge.


To many nudges turn to push , if its carried way off then put a pop up or something , like hit the target not the wall.
I know I ramble on but try to relate to the questions or topic. It's my experience I related or try to.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 29, 2017)

_ On the Nav bar at top of "Post Reply". Click smiley then small animated.
******G***_


----------



## magu (Nov 29, 2017)

I think this is a case of "all things in moderation". I've seen plenty of threads where the initial point was lost along the way, often times by no doing if the OP. Sometimes that can be frustrating, especially when you're the person asking the question in my opinion. 

On the on the other hand, in the thread mentioned (how heavy to build a mill stand), two posts were made, each ending with an off topic comment before the posters (OP included) were chastised. For me, there was nothing wrong with where the thread was going, it was three sentences of fluff. 

I think it is also perspective dependant, I find that I rarely go a day reading posts on here without someone, usually one of the many seasoned members who make this place really worthwhile, waxing on about how the younger generation doesn't get it, the condemnation of all things Asian, or making comments about the perceived superiority of the classical tradesman over engineers or other "elitists". To me these things are all horses which have been beaten into glue and don't add anything, but I skim over them because there's probably a nugget of gold in there somewhere. 

I view forums like these as a place to commune with friends; I often call a buddy up to ask him something and we usually chat about kids, crazy ex's, or whatever else while we're on the phone. I don't need the conversation to be sterile for it to be worth my time to read. That's just my take, if it isn't what the management wants, it's their forum.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 29, 2017)

I am sorry for sayng anything. From now on I will keep my  opinions to myself.
If a staff meber would please delete this whole thread I will appreciate it.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Bill,
It is a good point and I'm glad someone made it.
I'm know that I'm very guilty of rambling off topic. As someone said, all things in moderation. I need to remind myself of this sometimes. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## magu (Nov 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I am sorry for sayng anything. From now on I will keep my  opinions to myself.
> If a staff meber would please delete this whole thread I will appreciate it.



Don't be and please don't respectively! Seriously, we all have different ideas about how we want the world to be, there is nothing wrong with some civil discussion about it.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 29, 2017)

It is a very hard line to be drawn. I think we do a pretty good job here when compared to other forums out there. My view is one or two posts and then we need to get focused again. I also take into account if it is the OP. We all have an opportunity to participate in the control of this site. Any members reported posts to the staff are taken seriously and dealt with accordingly. We have to ask, do we want to be strictly business or friendly and cordial? Again, a wide spectrum to consider. Thank you all for a healthy discussion on an important topic.


----------



## magu (Nov 29, 2017)

RandyM said:


> It is a very hard line to drawn. I think we do a pretty good job here when compared to other forums out there.


 Agreed!


----------



## David S (Nov 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I am sorry for sayng anything. From now on I will keep my  opinions to myself.
> If a staff meber would please delete this whole thread I will appreciate it.



Bill I think your post is appropriate.  For me it served as a friendly reminder to try and stick to the topic at hand..at least the original thread.

If I start to drift off in a thread, I would not take exception to someone suggesting that perhaps I should start a new thread.

All also think that the responses here have been thoughtful and cordial.

David


----------

